# Using USB device under linux app (linuxulator in FBSD 8.2)



## deka (May 4, 2012)

Greetings!

Does anybody have success running linux native application which uses USB on freebsd FreeBSD 8.2? I'm trying to run linux SANE (saned/scanimage) on a freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 box. "Test" plugin works good, but when I'm trying to run it with USB-aware scanner plugin it cannot find any USB device.

(Preventing future asks -- I have to use proprietary binary-only scanner driver for Brother MFU device, which works under linux quite well).

Discovering problem I got following facts (maybe mistaken):

Although both freebsd FreeBSD and linux versions of SANE use the same libusb, that usblib uses different algorithms to access USB devices on linux and freebsd FreeBSD
2. freebsd FreeBSD has no adequate support for linux sysfs and udevfs -- first makes a "stub", second one just copy of freebsd FreeBSD native devfs and not intended for udevfs-aware linux applications (e.g. using USB devices)
3. Tries to workaround differences between freebsd FreeBSD's /dev/usb and linux's /dev/bus/usb I tried to manually make device nodes, corresponds to /dev/ugen* (or /dev/usb/*) devices, but any application's operation on this devices meets 'Operation not supported' error (according to truss output).
So, I got stuck on it. Does anybody knows, how to resolve this problem? Links, docs are ok.


----------

